# Classic Liners: Butchers/Butchers' Shops



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

My dear old dad was a butcher. His first ship was the Queen Elizabeth. I think she carried 14 butchers. This was late 40s. One of his colleagues was a butcher who had been torpedoed on the Lusitania. As I recall the story, the guy was 15 at the time. All the butchers - except him - got into the lift and he never saw any of them again. As a child I saw the butchers' shops on the Elizabeth, Mary and Caronia. Then the Carmania as an adult working in Souithampton. I also saw the working alleyway and butchers' shop on the France as an adult. I don't know what I was expecting but it was very similar to Cunard's versions.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

An interesting and unusual view of the old passenger ship days.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I sailed on the Carinthia in the 1960,s in the bakehouse which was off the working alleyway, if memory serves me right the butchers shop was on the same deck, down on the water-line.
The Carmania (ex Saxonia) was one of four, Ivernia, Carinthia and Franconia built between 1954/7 for service on the the Quebec/Montreal run later doing cruise work before all finished up in Southampton in the late 60s early 70s to be sold. Great ship with many happy memories.


----------

